# Condolence gifts?



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Any ideas?


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Are you referring someone who has lost a dog?

When Lucy died, a friend of mine made a donation to a canine cancer awareness group. I got a certificate with Lucy's name and photo and it helped me feel like something good had come from the bad. I also like the idea of any kind of personalized item--a bracelet, or household item, with my dog's name engraved on it. Anything that honors the pet can be wonderfully helpful.

Another thing that my wonderful coworkers did was get me a salon/spa certificate. After months of dealing with cancer, I had not been taking care of myself. If somebody is grieving, it may help to have just a little time just for them.

I hope I'm not off course here about assuming it's for a dog person.

Jennifer


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

this is in the dog section, so i assume the loss is over a dog - but i'll answer in general just to give you ideas...

flowers (which is a given), a houseplant, a wind chime, candle, book (healing type, affirmations, workbook - whichever applies), a journal, photo frame, a fruit basket, tea assortment, wisdom pebbles or something similar with a quote, etc...

depends on the individual loss in my opinion.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A friend called me at work today, sobbing, her long time best friend died quickly this morning with very little warning. On Sunday she was running around with my shoe in her mouth like a pup and today's she's gone. A year ago last week my friend lost another very special animal. Today was the third animal she's lost in less than a year. It's been a terrible time for her. She would like the cancer donation. I wonder if there is one for Cushing's.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

...or if not, then a donation in the pets name to a breed rescue. or if you visit the rescues website and there is a dog dealing with the same illness, etc - you can request that the donation go towards that particular dogs care.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh what a wonderful idea. She would like that too.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

One of my vets gave a donation to a rescue, as well as one heck of a discount & paying for the cremation, another sent a nice small statue.
I like the idea of a donation to rescue. I send donations to my humane society when a human dies too.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.imom.org may have a pet with Cushing's receiving assistance. They used to. I like to give to a pet in need there, similar in some way to the lost pet, or the Magic Bullet Fund for pets with cancer.

Shelters and rescues are also great ideas. 

A friend donated to Cornell for FIP research when my cat passed from that. 

A special photo framed is also nice, or piece of artwork. 

When Nina passed the vet office got me a memorial stone and for Kramer they are getting me a tree when it's time to plant. 

I have found that any gesture is such a comfort-a card, email, making you laugh, anything. It's so nice to know that someone else cares about something so important to you. Nice of you to do. 

This might be a good sticky-the ideas so far are great.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

When I lost my Solo, the Mechanicsburg Library made me a photo book. It was captioned "for the dog that started it all" (I helped set up the program and Solo was the fist dog.)

It has pictures of Solo with kids through the years, with me, posing by the Paws for Reading signs, etc.

The last picture was was just titled "Good Dog."

I will treasure it forever.

If you have pictures your friend may cherish them. Donations are always great, also.

I am sorry for your friend's loss.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

When we lost Whimsey, the vet made a donation to Canine Kidney Disease at UC Davis in her name. That was very touching and of some comfort.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

-A donation to a rescue or SPCA in the dog's memory
- A rose bush for a memorial
- I have a small stone that says, "If love could have saved you, you would have lived forever".
-A St. Francis statue


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you everyone for such great ideas!!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

When our friends lost their doberman, we had a throw made from a picture of her for them and signed it, Love Always Lexi.
The throws look exactly like the picture.

http://www.yourwovenphotos.com/pages.php?pageid=1


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Where do you have that done at?


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

You order it on-line at that website. http://www.yourwovenphotos.com/product.php?productid=16160&cat=3&page=1

They are running a special: 
Special: $89.95-54"x70" Woven Throw. Use Coupon Code "special" at checkout


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

We liked it so much for our friend, we had one made for us.
From this picture:










We made this blanket:


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

You can also go to CafePress.com and make your own stuff. You upload your own pictures and pick what items you want to create and that's all. I've made calendars, posters, mugs, t-shirts. etc. Its a lot of fun and its not expensive at all. You need to "open" and on-line store, but you never have to sell anything, just make your own things.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

All of these are nice. 

I have to tell you -- it's just being remembered that matters. This week, we've received flowers, plants, letters, cards, and specifically a card from Camper's favorite vet tech. The card's text actually says something about grief from "sudden loss." I have no idea how many Hallmark cards she read until she found that one, but it must have been quite a few. 

Receiving every one of these made me cry. And made me feel like we weren't all alone in our terrible pain. My only suggestion is that if you're going to do something, if it's going to take a while to process, send a card or even just a simple note right away. 

Grief can make a person feel alone and isolated, even surrounded by those they love. When someone reaches out, it means more than I can even put into words. The simplest note is something tangible when I feel like I'm free-falling. It means so much.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

At the very least I always give a card and write a poem inside. I also make a donation to a shelter. A few yrs. ago Sean's best friend in the world passed away, a golden retriever that he adored, (and so did I). I found my favorite picture of the two of them together, had it matted and put in a special frame.


----------

